# Recs: Looking for a new skin care routine



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a new skin care routine, and I am not afraid to spend any money.

  	I think I have combination/oily skin, but it got dry as heck this winter.  I thought my face was going to fall off, it was even peeling and I had dry patches.
  	My main concerns now, are clearing up dark circles (caused by smoking (I quit), off sleep times, heredity and sinus problems).  I also am acne prone, but it all depends on if I cleansed my skin well enough, or my skin is reacting to a product.  SO I guess I am sensitive too.  LOL     I am really concerned with clearing up some recent dark marks left by a bad reaction to a MAC foundation ( I official give up on these).
  	So I guess I need a good cleanser, toner, mask, exfoliator, treatment, and mositurizer (almost everything breaks me out).  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 20, 2011)

i have sensitive, oily, acne-prone skin as well.  have you ever considered trying out LUSH?  it's all organic and natural (and not tested on animals!).  i've used all kinds of products from all kinds of brands, but i found their products were way gentler and more nutritious for the skin.  i recommend their sea salt scrub, mask of magnaminty or cupcake mask, and their tea tree toner.  you can visit any store and request samples as well.  i am also a big fan of their celestial face moisturizer.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Mrs. JC, I will check them out. I was hesitant to try anything else that was natural because I broke while using Boscia.  It wasn't really bad, but bad enough, when you get hyperpigmentation from even looking at your skin. ;-)


----------



## Eire3 (May 17, 2011)

I have a very similar skin and the first thing I can suggest you is: simplicity. Don't use too many products, a good face soap/cleanser and a good hydrating cream will do the trick.
  	Use scrubs only after your skin is back to balance and don't have any strange redness/dry patches/acne/oily areas anymore

  	Stick to basics until your skin gets to a new balance again, don't overload it with hundreds of different products.

  	Use a mild natural soap. I use an argan oil-based soap but it's almost impossible to find outside of Belgium (it is an organic, hand-made product) so if I were you I would give a try to Lush, like Mrs.JC already told you. Don't choose an aggressive one (e.g. the ones for acne-prone skin) but go for a neutral, mild soap. 
  	I also love Kiehl's and L'Occitane products.

  	One thing that I really really suggest you to use instead of the toner is the Eau Thérmale Avène http://www.aveneusa.com/thermal-spring-water/.
	It is just thermal spring water from the famous Avène springs, it contains a lot of good minerals for your skin and here in Europe is suggested by many doctors to people with sensitive skin, because it soothes irritations, hydrates and calms red/itchy areas. I always use it to finish my demake-up and it works wonderfully, I can't live without it anymore!

  	As for hydrating creams, it's a more difficult thing. How old are you? What do you think your skin lacks the most (moisture, life, purity)?

  	I am 27 (so my skin starts to be a bit "older") and I love Skin Therapy from Lancaster in the gel cream formula: light, smooth, hydrating and illuminating. It is really a must for me.
  	When I was younger I used to love Aqua Fusion from Lancome. It is great, perfect for a combination of oily/acne-prone skin and dry areas.
  	Still, if you want to try something else, I suggest you to give a go to Kiehl's (the sales assistants in the shops are usually very nice people and very good to suggest the most suitable product for your needs)

  	Let us go which products you'll choose and how it goes! ;-)


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 17, 2011)

For a mask to use on the oily skin areas and as a spot treatment I recommend the SAMPAR Clear Solutions mask .. it's amazing - instant difference.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 17, 2011)

I have a similar skin type from what I can tell, and I've had success with lush in the past. Their tea tree toner is the best, and is one of my HG products.

  	Currently I am using the Clinique Three Step System Type 3, and it's working wonders for my skin!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 25, 2011)

Gonna try some Lush moisturizer and report back


----------



## amoona (May 29, 2011)

I love Murad skincare products! I will say that I used to work for their PR dept but I honestly noticed a huge difference in my skin after I started using their products. People compliment me on my skin all the time now. The line is base on a three step routine (Cleanser, Treatment and Moisturizer) I always add an eye product because I have dark circles (genetic) and I'm scared of wrinkles haha. 

  	Here's my skincare routine -

  	Day:
  	Cetaphil Cleanser w/ a Clarisonic
  	Murad's Active Radiance (Treatment product)
  	Murad's Renewing Eye Cream
  	Murad's Essential-C Day Moisture SPF 30

  	Night:
  	Cetaphil Cleanser w/ a Clarisonic
  	Murad's Complete Reform or Sleep Reform Serum (Treatment product)
  	Murad's Renewing Eye Cream
  	Murad's Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture


----------

